# Cricket catchers



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Bascially.. It's inevitable when you keep at least 4 tubs of crickets in your house at any one time that a cricket will escape.. Well what do you do to trap or catch them? are there traps you can leave laying around or?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah there are catchers you can get.. Erm cant think where they're from.. one of the live food sites *thinks*
I give up catching them now! I just wait til I see them and stamp on their heads


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Brat said:


> Yeah there are catchers you can get.. Erm cant think where they're from.. one of the live food sites *thinks*
> I give up catching them now! I just wait til I see them and stamp on their heads


Well it's just my dads seen one strolling down the hallway downstairs.
mums been sitting downstairs watching tv and had one crawl up her arm lol.
And i heard one under the xmas tree the other day :O


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

thats why I keep them in the shed


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

My dogs usually get most of my escapees..........:2thumb:


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

I use Gotcha! cockroach traps that are pre-baited and smell of banana!

Baited Cockroach Traps Pack of 6 - Only £1.75! on eBay, also Insects, Weed Pest Control, Garden Plants, Home Garden (end time 23-Dec-07 15:35:16 GMT)


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

my cats get my lose crix and they LOVe locusts....


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi, after i had about 30 under my floor boards, i now put a peice of double sided tape around the cricket boxes on the floor. When they do escape, they get stuck to it. HAHA


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

if i see any escaped crickets i shoot them with my bb gun!! lol :lol:


----------



## Bluesharp13 (May 31, 2007)

Cat's get my escapees.
I have to hide the boxes because they will break into the tub to get at the crics or locusts.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Got a mate who lets a golden gecko free roam his flat whenhe has escaped crickets, it seems to work for him.


----------

